# Milan, Adidas saluta a fine stagione, i dettagli



## Willy Wonka (10 Ottobre 2017)

Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018. 
I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.



Under Armour e New Balance?? ma...


----------



## Sheva my Hero (10 Ottobre 2017)

diciamo che non sta andando proprio come tutti avevamo sperato... speriamo sia solo un momento di flessione fisiologica e che Adidas si penta della scelta fatta! inutile essere disfattisti adesso.


----------



## Giangy (10 Ottobre 2017)

Ma perché non Nike? Comunque quasi tutti i top club hanno Adidas o Nike, però è anche vero che Siviglia e Liverpool hanno New Balance.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Brutto colpo


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.



Adidas portava nelle casse rossonere 20 milioni di euro netti a stagione. Nonostante un contratto in essere fino al 2023 la casa tedesca ha deciso di salutare il Milan in anticipo.


----------



## bmb (10 Ottobre 2017)

Under Armour.


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Pazzesco 
Adidas era il top


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: *Under Armour e New Balance*.



Questa sarebbe grave..

Non è per i soldi, perché NB ad esempio sponsorizza il Liverpool anche, e magari pagherebbe bene..ma per un fattore logico: Adidas e Nike nel calcio ormai da 30 anni si contendono il mercato dei top club (diciamo da quando i marchi "locali" tipo Lotto, Diadora, Umbro o Kelme sono via via scomparsi)..essere mollati dal colosso tedesco senza che sia giunta nemmeno mezza offerta dagli americani è un segnale gravissimo di perdita di appeal
Prendete tutti i top club per campionati (in particolare quelli legati alle capitali del calcio Madrid, Manchester, Londra, Barcellona, Monaco, Milano e Torino):
Machester UTD - Adidas
Manchester City - Nike
Chelsea - Nike
Arsenal - Nike
Tottenham - Adidas

Real Madrid - Adidas
Barca - Nike
Atletico M. - Nike

Bayern - Adidas

Juventus - Adidas
Inter - Nike

Qui si parla di declassamento a club di seconda fascia anche a livello di blasone
Mi preoccupa più questa notizia se confermata che le illazioni nostrane sulla solvibilità di Li o sul passaggio a Elliot


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.



Adidas ha deciso di mollare il Milan perché ha scelto la Juventus come squadra di riferimento per il mercato della Serie A.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Adidas ha deciso di mollare il Milan perché ha scelto la Juventus come squadra di riferimento per il mercato della Serie A.



Scusa ma questa è una stunzata alla Galliani, soprattutto perché poteva allora subentrare una Nike, che in premier sponsorizza 4 top club (ok che lì il mercato americano è IL riferimento)..

Aveva, purtroppo, ragione lui?

http://www.milanworld.net/raiola-mi...etto-non-serio-vt52705.html?highlight=sponsor

L'unica speranza è che questi marchi nuovi invece ci scelgano proprio per sfondare un mercato "vergine" dove magari i nomi Nike e Adidas, che qui sono quasi due religioni opposte, abbiano meno valore ma il punto è che non abbiamo scelto noi di cambiare, siamo stati mollati


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2017)

Occhio a qualche mega marchio cinese


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.



Di sicuro non è una bella notizia.

Poi guardando le alternative...


----------



## Giangy (10 Ottobre 2017)

Anche la Roma è sponsorizzata Nike, addirittura Nike si è presa anche diverse squadre di serie B come l’Ascoli, per non dimenticare in serie A l’Hellas Verona o l’anno scorso l’Atalanta. Tanto tanto New Balace ma Under Armour sarebbe il fondo! Troppo in basso.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.



Premium: è tutto vero, a Dicembre sarà ufficializzata la rottura dopo 20 anni tra Adidas e il Milan. Ma la società è tranquilla, ha già ricevuto tre proposte (due sono appunto NB e Under Armour) e con una la trattativa è già in fase molto avanzata.


----------



## DrHouse (10 Ottobre 2017)

sconvolgente.

le belle speranze di luglio non so dove stiano andando.


----------



## Willy Wonka (10 Ottobre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Anche la Roma è sponsorizzata Nike, addirittura Nike si è presa anche diverse squadre di serie B come l’Ascoli, per non dimenticare in serie A l’Hellas Verona o l’anno scorso l’Atalanta. Tanto tanto New Balace ma Under Armour sarebbe il fondo! Troppo in basso.



Come mai dici così? Under Armour è molto conosciuta in America e fino allo scorso anno sponsorizzava anche il Tottenham. Per capirci questi hanno sotto contratto Tom Brady e Steph Curry, mica due qualunque.


----------



## Superpippo9 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.



Under armour se non erro è sponsor di Curry,Phelps, Brady e Murray (tutti super top nele loro discipline) e tra le squadre di calcio mi sembra il tottenham.... proprio na "schifezza" sconosciuta come la vogliono far passare non è....


----------



## Casnop (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come mai dici così? Under Armour è molto conosciuta in America e fino allo scorso anno sponsorizzava anche il Tottenham. Per capirci questi hanno sotto contratto Tom Brady e Steph Curry, mica due qualunque.


Bravo Willy. Sono due marchi americani molto prestigiosi sul mercato USA, e con buona penetrazione anche nel Far East. Dopo aver abbandonato gli Spurs stanno cercando clubs di prestigio da abbigliare. A buone cifre, si può fare.


----------



## Tahva (10 Ottobre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Anche la Roma è sponsorizzata Nike, addirittura Nike si è presa anche diverse squadre di serie B come l’Ascoli, per non dimenticare in serie A l’Hellas Verona o l’anno scorso l’Atalanta. Tanto tanto New Balace ma Under Armour sarebbe il fondo! Troppo in basso.


Attenzione a distinguere tra chi è sponsorizzata Nike (Roma e Inter) e chi ha fornitura Nike, come ebbe l'Atalanta o a suo tempo il Cesena che si presentò in A con Adidas. Sono contratti differenti, con soldi differenti e con dietro un lavoro differente (ad esempio, template ricicilati non appositamente realizzati).
Al Milan serve uno sponsor come ad esempio Under Armour (che non è esattamente pizza e fichi, per capirci, visto che leggo già post disperati), che realizzi tutta una linea di prodotti appositi per promuovere il brand, non qualcuno che ci ricicli il template dello scorso anno di qualcun altro


----------



## Casnop (10 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Under armour se non erro è sponsor di Curry,Phelps, Brady e Murray (tutti super top nele loro discipline) e tra le squadre di calcio mi sembra il tottenham.... proprio na "schifezza" sconosciuta come la vogliono far passare non è....


Abbiglia la Nazionale gallese di rugby. Gli Spurs ora sono con Nike.


----------



## Milanista (10 Ottobre 2017)

Magari Under Armor, per darsi visibilità in Europa, potrebbe scegliere il Milan come proprio club di punta, investendo più di quanto farebbe Nike.

S'intenda, sto cercando di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno, ovviamente prererirei un bel contratto con Nike.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Ottobre 2017)

Non è un problema di oggi ma nasce un pò di tempo fa.
Mi pare in tempi non sospetti ci fu una furente lite tra galliani e barbara berlusconi per una firma con adidas messa con troppa fretta e senza sondare bene il mercato.


----------



## 97lorenzo (10 Ottobre 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Under Armour e New Balance?? ma...[/QUOTE
> 
> sono due brand molto famosi in altri sport come nuoto è pallovalo
> e pagano di piu piu evidentemente , io non capoisco certi disfatisimismi


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che state dicendo?! Under Armor SPACCA!! Ma magari finissimo con loro!! Dalla mia spero in Under o Nike! 

(marca, 8 mesi fa, parlava di una trattativa Under-Real sulla base di 150 milioni l'anno...magari a noi ahah)


----------



## Casnop (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Magari Under Armor, per darsi visibilità in Europa, potrebbe scegliere il Milan come proprio club di punta, investendo più di quanto farebbe Nike.
> 
> S'intenda, sto cercando di vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno, ovviamente prererirei un bel contratto con Nike.


Credo che sia proprio questa la logica seguita. Trovare partners commerciali che non abbiano saturato la propria offerta, offrendo dunque contratti meno ricchi. Under Armour o New Balance pagherebbero certamente di più per avere visibilità con un'unica maglia, ma di enorme riflesso mediatico, come è certamente quella del Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Ottobre 2017)

*Corriere della Sera: il Milan non è preoccupato e sta già trattando con altre tre aziende di abbigliamento sportivo che si sono proposte e con una di queste il discorso è in fase avanzata.*


----------



## Casnop (10 Ottobre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non è un problema di oggi ma nasce un pò di tempo fa.
> Mi pare in tempi non sospetti ci fu una furente lite tra galliani e barbara berlusconi per una firma con adidas messa con troppa fretta e senza sondare bene il mercato.


Ricordi benissimo, Profeta. Ci fu una dichiarazione del nuovo responsabile commerciale del club, Jaap Kalma, indicato da Barbara, che parlò di una situazione contrattuale con gli sponsors da rivedere. E' stata ora rivista, ma da altri.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: il Milan non è preoccupato e sta già trattando con altre tre aziende di abbigliamento sportivo che si sono proposte e con una di queste il discorso è in fase avanzata.*



up


----------



## Casnop (10 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: il Milan non è preoccupato e sta già trattando con altre tre aziende di abbigliamento sportivo che si sono proposte e con una di queste il discorso è in fase avanzata.*


Non possiamo certamente dire di avere oggi il medesimo valore di brand del Real Madrid, ma se Adidas paga oltre 70 milioni di euro all'anno per vestire i blancos, il nostro club merita un jersey sponsor che offra almeno la metà di quel contratto, ovvero anche di più. Siamo invece a poco più di un quarto. L'ennesimo 'regalo' di Galliani e Laura Masi, non a caso allontanata dal club con l'arrivo di Barbara Berlusconi.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Ma che alternative sono? 
Che delusione, un progetto esaltante che sta crollando a pezzi in pochi mesi...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.



Inutile girarci intorno, se uno sponsor top scappa così, è un cattivo segnale. Vediamo adesso chi arriva e soprattutto quanto paga.


----------



## DrHouse (10 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non possiamo certamente dire di avere oggi il medesimo valore di brand del Real Madrid, ma se Adidas paga oltre 70 milioni di euro all'anno per vestire i blancos, il nostro club merita un jersey sponsor che offra almeno la metà di quel contratto, ovvero anche di più. Siamo invece a poco più di un quarto. L'ennesimo 'regalo' di Galliani e Laura Masi, non a caso allontanata dal club con l'arrivo di Barbara Berlusconi.



e io su questo concordo.
da una parte sono sicuro si possa trovare un accordo di proporzione simile a quello attuale con Adidas, e so che UA e NB non sono marche locali che forniscono e basta...

però c'è un fattore che a me preoccupa: l'Adidas ha scelto, così pare, come riferimento in serie A, la Juve.
una squadra che, secondo le statistiche, ha molto meno appeal e seguito in campo internazionale (e ad Adidas non credo importi solo il mercato italiano).
io due domande me le farei...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Ottobre 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: il Milan non è preoccupato e sta già trattando con altre tre aziende di abbigliamento sportivo che si sono proposte e con una di queste il discorso è in fase avanzata.*





Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.



.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Non c'è da stupirsi, siamo diventati un club di seconda fascia. Siamo stati rimpiazzati dal Napoli, come il Liverpool in inghilterra che è stato rimpiazzato dal City, il Valencia in spagna rimpiazzato dall'Atletico ecc.

No problem, ma ci vogliono un grande allenatore che sposi il progetto e 3-4 anni di tempo per rinascere da queste macerie. 
Ci vogliono grandi investimenti e soprattutto un grande lavoro di scouting. Dobbiamo costruirceli noi i campioni, andare a scovare i Kakà, i Van Basten.. Come fanno Madrid, Barca e United.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Inutile girarci intorno, se uno sponsor top scappa così, è un cattivo segnale. Vediamo adesso chi arriva e soprattutto quanto paga.



Esatto.
È una roba gravissima, ed ennesima conferma che qui sta andando tutto a p...


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.



No problem, Under Armour sarebbe un bel marchio comunque. Almeno avremo maglie originali, diverse dalle altre 

Sul discorso sponsor mi preoccupo relativamente, mi preoccupa di più il consolidamente della squadra. Quando il progetto sarà rodato e torneranno risultati all'altezza, ci sarà la fila degli sponsor.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma che alternative sono?
> Che delusione, un progetto esaltante che sta crollando a pezzi in pochi mesi...



ti rispondo qui per come la vedo io : 

Il disfattismo degli ultimi mesi da parte di qualche tifoso non ha un fondamento vero per un semplice motivo : si tratta di calcio. 

Il calcio per chi l'ha giocato o lo conosce profondamente non è una scienza esatta , ma è un insieme di fattori con una variabile imprevedibile. Se una nuova società venuta a prendere l'eredità scellerata di 2 matti 80enni che fino a pochi mesi fa mandavano avanti la baracca non si è realizzata subito non è sinonimo di FALLIMENTO ma semplicemente di un qualcosa che si deve ancora realizzare. 

Pensare che si trovasse subito la quadratura del cerchio era un utopia come è utopia pensare di giocare bene e vincere da subito , la famosa variante imprevedibile è questa . 

Ci sono 9 giocatori nuovi da assemblare , far conoscere , far conoscere la lingua italiana e far giocare nel campionato TATTICAMENTE più difficile del mondo. 

Chiudo con il discorso sponsor tecnico , se pensi che " stia andando tutto a rotoli e moriremo tutti " perchè al posto di Adidas arriverà la Nike o un nuovo sponsor tecnico cinese forse non hai capito il vero intento dei nuovi arrivati e cioè quello di resettare completamente con il passato. 

Chiediti perchè è sorto il problema Adidas , chiediti chi ha accettato il contratto Adidas in fretta e furia senza aspettare le offerte di Nike e altri.. chiediti chi ha firmato e perché . 

Sei giovane , non ti deprimere sempre per tutto ... il calcio è bello e va goduto non preso come una tortura inesistente . Quest'anno arriviamo terzi in campionato perchè i valori ci sono e verranno fuori Montella o non Montella .


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Bho ragazzi vero che ormai tantissimi marchi sono in ascesa dal lato sportivo, ma ogni top club del mondo che si rispetti veste Nike o Adidas. Per me questo significherebbe un declassamento proprio come immagine.


----------



## Casnop (10 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> e io su questo concordo.
> da una parte sono sicuro si possa trovare un accordo di proporzione simile a quello attuale con Adidas, e so che UA e NB non sono marche locali che forniscono e basta...
> 
> però c'è un fattore che a me preoccupa: l'Adidas ha scelto, così pare, come riferimento in serie A, la Juve.
> ...


Credo che il problema sia più ampio, e riguardi l'appeal del mercato italiano, e della nostra Serie A. Adidas o Nike in Spagna o in Inghilterra non esitano a vestire più squadre di alto livello della stessa lega, in Italia Nike si è fermata all'Inter, Adidas alla Juventus e sino ad ora anche il Milan, e le disponibilità ad investire su altri clubs sono insufficienti rispetto alla domanda da questi posta. Nel caso del Milan, in sincerità, quel frettoloso rinnovo di contratto firmato con il marchio di Dassler aveva suscitato perplessità nella stessa Fininvest. Ora, si tratta di battere strade nuove per massimizzare tutti gli aspetti del nostro marchio, anche in relazione alla nuova proiezione della squadra sul mercato cinese. Vedremo se il lavoro di Fassone e dei suoi managers di questi mesi avrà portato a risultati soddisfacenti.


----------



## Crox93 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti rispondo qui per come la vedo io :
> 
> Il disfattismo degli ultimi mesi da parte di qualche tifoso non ha un fondamento vero per un semplice motivo : si tratta di calcio.
> 
> ...



Spero vivamente tu abbia ragione.
Io commento solo quello che vedo, capisco di calcio ma per il resto ammetto la mia ignoranza.
So bene che non tutto poteva andare bene, ma da luglio vedo davvero brutti segnali sia a livello sportivo che societario.
Io spero vada tutto bene e spero sappiano cosa fanno ma da qualche mese vedo l'ambiente un po confuso, spiazzato.
Ho paura sia successo qualcosa che noi non sappiamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Ottobre 2017)

Ottimo, entrambi fanno divise stupende, poi importante l'importo, bisogna almeno raddoppiare il guadagno, impresa ardua


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque parlando di gradimento personale, sinceramente Under Armour mi piace tantissimo. Poi se si concentrassero al 100% per lanciare la loro immagine in Italia sul Milan e offrissero tanti soldi non vedo perchè non buttarsi. Adidas negli ultimi anni non mi pare ci abbia trattati benissimo.


----------



## ilCapitan6 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Under Armour tutta la vita!
Il top per chi usa materiale tecnico-sportivo. Colosso negli USA dove ha scalzato Adidas dal secondo posto, con forte desiderio di espansione nel vecchio continente.


----------



## wildfrank (10 Ottobre 2017)

Perché non GIVOVA?


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come mai dici così? Under Armour è molto conosciuta in America e fino allo scorso anno sponsorizzava anche il Tottenham. Per capirci questi hanno sotto contratto Tom Brady e Steph Curry, mica due qualunque.



Posso confermare che negli Stati Uniti il marchio sta prendendo piede, lì si vedono molte persone girare col marchio UA ma onestamente non si può non pensare che passara da Adidas, marchio leader del settore, azienda da oltre 20 miliardi di fatturato a due piccole realtà americane come UA e NB che fatturano meno di un decimo di Adidas (non parliamo di Nike poi..) sia un upgrade..è un declassamento se Adidas non vuole più legarsi a noi ma sceglie la Juve e gli versa oltre 23 milioni l'anno concedendogli inoltre tutta la gestione licensing e merchandising (che la Juve stima in circa altri 15 milioni l'anno) noi a questo punto dovremmo sperare che questi marchi ci diano almeno i 20 milioni l'anno che garantivano i tedeschi (avevamo un contratto decennale fino al 2023, sarebbero altre perdite a bilancio)..ora NB per esempio ha un contratto col Liverpool di 35 milioni l'anno..sarebbe oro, ma non possiamo non pensare alla distanza abissale che oggi separa serie a e premier, soprattutto per marchi americani come appunto NB o UA..

Francamente credo che strappare a sti due contratti sopra i 20 sarà durissima..a meno che appunto non ci vedano come un trampolino per il mercato, enorme, della cina

Staremo a vedere..spero solo non finiamo a marchi patetici come Puma (la cugina sfigata dell'adidas) o la Kappa..oppure marchi asiatici come Yonex o Anta sports..

Sogno Converse


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Spero vivamente tu abbia ragione.
> Io commento solo quello che vedo, capisco di calcio ma per il resto ammetto la mia ignoranza.
> So bene che non tutto poteva andare bene, ma da luglio vedo davvero brutti segnali sia a livello sportivo che societario.
> Io spero vada tutto bene e spero sappiano cosa fanno ma da qualche mese vedo l'ambiente un po confuso, spiazzato.
> Ho paura sia successo qualcosa che noi non sappiamo





Siamo a Ottobre ( OTTOBRE !!) abbiamo si perso male 2 partite ma quella con la Roma onestamente non meritavamo , il lato societario è in fase di assestamento e credimi che per costruire un team valido occorrono anni non i 3 mesi che hanno avuto loro. La squadra c'è , i valori ci sono ma il gioco va costruito . Ti sento spesso critico con Montella ( anche io lo sono ) ma è IMPOSSIBILE mettere insieme una squadra di calcio in 3 mesi con l'aggravante di una Serie A molto competitiva e tatticamente molto difficile. 

Capisci cosa ti voglio dire ? bisogna avere pazienza e aspettare che le cose maturino nel modo corretto e non fare ogni giorno del disfattismo inutile che rovina il tuo fegato e basta .

Tornando OnTopic , vi faccio una domanda :

Meglio un Adidas che paga 10 all anno o un nuovo sponsor che paga 20 perchè si deve rilanciare ?

io prendo il secondo tutta la vita e poi tra 5 anni Adidas tornerò con 40 al posto che i 10 accettati da cravattagialla


----------



## 666psycho (10 Ottobre 2017)

97lorenzo ha scritto:


> 666psycho ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Under Armour e New Balance?? ma...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Giusto per farvi capire che non staremmo finendo in mano a degli sconosciuti , la Under Armour attualmente sponsorizza : 

- Tom Brady
- Andy Murray 
- Stephen Curry 
- Anthony Joshua 

Inoltre un paio di anni fa mi pare che lessi che volevano offrire una cifra mostruosa al Real Madrid per lasciare Adidas.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non è successo niente , ti lasci troppo influenzare della notizie per vendere 2 copie in più di giornale .
> 
> Siamo a Ottobre ( OTTOBRE !!) abbiamo si perso male 2 partite ma quella con la Roma onestamente non meritavamo , il lato societario è in fase di assestamento e credimi che per costruire un team valido occorrono anni non i 3 mesi che hanno avuto loro. La squadra c'è , i valori ci sono ma il gioco va costruito . Ti sento spesso critico con Montella ( anche io lo sono ) ma è IMPOSSIBILE mettere insieme una squadra di calcio in 3 mesi con l'aggravante di una Serie A molto competitiva e tatticamente molto difficile.
> 
> ...



Lollo, Adidas a noi pagava 20 milioni l'anno non 10..
Ora, come dicevo sopra NB al Liverpool ne versa 35..magari sti marchi americani vogliono sfondare in Asia e quindi gli serve legarsi al nostro brand..però il punto è che è Adidas ad averci mollato, non viceversa..significa che non siamo in cima alla lista dei desideri..

Poi c'è una questione di appeal..se TUTTI i top team di calcio vestono quei due marchi lì, un motivo ci sarà no?

Il mondo va avanti, magari faremo un affarone..ma è innegabile che ad oggi siamo mollati dai marchi del settore e ci inseguono quelli che non possono arrivare all'uva....


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Giusto per farvi capire che non staremmo finendo in mano a degli sconosciuti , la Under Armour attualmente sponsorizza :
> 
> - Tom Brady
> - Andy Murray
> ...



Facciamo l'elenco di chi sponsorizzano Nike o Adidas? basterebbero solo LBJ, CR7 e Federer o Messi per marcare la differenza...
Non facciamo considerazioni strampalate, se l'adidas scegli i gobbi significa che OGGI loro rappresentano un brand che ha molto più appeal..

Sinceramente io speravo che l'idea di sfondare in asia con noi fosse un traino per sponsor blasonati non per chi cerca notorietà..
Vedremo i contratti che proporranno..ma ad oggi siamo noi nella posizione "debole" per trattare


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (10 Ottobre 2017)

? Prima di tutto, è stata la vecchia dirigenza a decidere di comune accordo con l'adidas a ridurre gli anni di contratto, dal 2023 al 2019, con possibilità di rescindere già al 2018. Adidas voleva rinegoziare i termini economici del contratto perchè insoddisfatta delle vendite e il milan (vecchia dirigenza) non la prese bene. Da qui si era quindi deciso di modificare il contratto.

Che dobbiamo fare? Farci la messa funebre da soli? Ci davano "solo" 20mln all'anno, alla juve (che è vero che è un club vincente ora) danno 25mln e soprattutto l'hanno resa come la squadra adidas principale in italia. In ogni store adidas ci sono ormai più magliette della juve che del milan, è ormai chiaro su chi hanno deciso di puntare.

Under Armour è ormai un marchio in grandissima espansione, negli usa ormai sta popolando, sempre più atleti stanno passando ad under armour. L'adidas è poca roba lì. E soprattutto hanno grandissime finanzialità economiche.


----------



## Superpippo9 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Facciamo l'elenco di chi sponsorizzano Nike o Adidas? basterebbero solo LBJ, CR7 e Federer o Messi per marcare la differenza...
> Non facciamo considerazioni strampalate, se l'adidas scegli i gobbi significa che OGGI loro rappresentano un brand che ha molto più appeal..
> 
> Sinceramente io speravo che l'idea di sfondare in asia con noi fosse un traino per sponsor blasonati non per chi cerca notorietà..
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Lollo, Adidas a noi pagava 20 milioni l'anno non 10..
> Ora, come dicevo sopra NB al Liverpool ne versa 35..magari sti marchi americani vogliono sfondare in Asia e quindi gli serve legarsi al nostro brand..però il punto è che è Adidas ad averci mollato, non viceversa..significa che non siamo in cima alla lista dei desideri..
> 
> Poi c'è una questione di appeal..se TUTTI i top team di calcio vestono quei due marchi lì, un motivo ci sarà no?
> ...



si le mie cifre erano simboliche non ricordavo i termini corretti del contratto. 
Per il resto , vedremo.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (10 Ottobre 2017)

Ma l'importante è che non siano sponsoretti tipo macron, ect..

UA e NB sono il futuro. La nike è da escludere perchè in Italia già ci sono Inter e Roma. La puna effettivamente manca in italia, ma sinceramente non mi piacciono le loro maglie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> ? Prima di tutto, è stata la vecchia dirigenza a decidere di comune accordo con l'adidas a ridurre gli anni di contratto, dal 2023 al 2019, con possibilità di rescindere già al 2018. Adidas voleva rinegoziare i termini economici del contratto perchè insoddisfatta delle vendite e il milan (vecchia dirigenza) non la prese bene. Da qui si era quindi deciso di modificare il contratto.
> 
> Che dobbiamo fare? Farci la messa funebre da soli? Ci davano "solo" 20mln all'anno, alla juve (che è vero che è un club vincente ora) danno 25mln e soprattutto l'hanno resa come la squadra adidas principale in italia. In ogni store adidas ci sono ormai più magliette della juve che del milan, è ormai chiaro su chi hanno deciso di puntare.
> 
> Under Armour è ormai un marchio in grandissima espansione, negli usa ormai sta popolando, sempre più atleti stanno passando ad under armour. *L'adidas è poca roba lì*. E soprattutto hanno grandissime finanzialità economiche.



Certo, 10 anni di sponsorizzazione della lega NBA e la sponsorizzazione della Lega NHL è proprio robetta...Poi non credo che per noi il mercato di riferimento debba essere quello USA..


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Milanforever26 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > Facciamo l'elenco di chi sponsorizzano Nike o Adidas? basterebbero solo LBJ, CR7 e Federer o Messi per marcare la differenza...
> ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Ma l'importante è che non siano sponsoretti tipo macron, ect..
> 
> *UA e NB sono il futuro*. La nike è da escludere perchè in Italia già ci sono Inter e Roma. La puna effettivamente manca in italia, ma sinceramente non mi piacciono le loro maglie.



Scusa eh, ma il fatto che non siano "famose" non significa che siano marchi nuovi eh...a parte UA che è recentissima, ma NB è un marchio che ha oltre 100 anni di storia, sono 40 anni più antichi dell'adidas e 60 della Nike...


----------



## krull (10 Ottobre 2017)

Brutto, bruttissimo segnale.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.


beh anche io posso dire che in USA/Japan/South Korea per essempio Adidas e poco conosciuto al confronto New Balance.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, ma il fatto che non siano "famose" non significa che siano marchi nuovi eh...a parte UA che è recentissima, ma NB è un marchio che ha oltre 100 anni di storia, sono 40 anni più antichi dell'adidas e 60 della Nike...



mah..io non capisco la gente...famose dove?Adidas e famosa in Europa diciamo..pero New Balance e gia una legenda in USA...il paese piu ricco del mondo...e poi se discutiamo la qualita...non ce paragone...


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Ripeto, la mia unica speranza è che ci sia una scelta aziendale, una decisa sterzata verso un orientamento ai giovani quindi marchi "moderni" che hanno voglia di investire per crescere e che ci seguono al 100% per creare una nuova tendenza nel calcio.

Abbiamo fatto un primo passo col passaggio da D&G a Diesel in questa direzione, magari mollarsi con Adidas per passare a marchi che puntano il mercato dei giovani (che dovrebbe essere trainante in asia visto l'età media e a chi si rivolge lì il calcio) può essere un'idea vincente, ma ad oggi ad essere stati mollati siamo noi e questo non può non essere un segnale negativo, significa che sul piatto di meglio non avevamo (o forse solo loro potevano recedere?)..

Certo che sta svolta da marchi di una certa eleganza a prodotti di stampo casual segna un netto taglio col passato e con l'immagine del club che mi pare voler abbandonare la via dei club "regali" per avvicinarsi più a brand come il Barca o le inglesi

Mia impressione eh..magari mi sbaglio


----------



## PheelMD (10 Ottobre 2017)

L'uguaglianza marchio famoso=valore del team brand vale ma entro certi limiti molto malleabili. 
La Juventus, nei primi anni 2000 (cioè con il calcio italiano ai vertici), vestiva Lotto. Ricordo una considerazione di Moggi ai tempi in cui diceva che le maglie servono solo per capire quanti sono gli appassionati, perchè dal punto di vista economico conta non il numero delle maglie vendute ma quanto economicamente versa il marchio in quanto sponsor.
Mi fanno ridere gli articoli che compaiono ogni volta che una squadra fa un acquisto di nome: "Con le maglie di Neymar il Psg ha ripagato già metà del suo cartellino". Assurdità.
Tutte le squadre del mondo, dalla vendita della maglia, prendono tra il 7 e il 10%. Se consideriamo che Cristiano Ronaldo vende 1 milione di maglie all'anno, per un valore 100 € l'una, sono 10 milioni all'anno. Tralasciando questo discorso che è comunque limitato visto che, in fondo, non è la maglia in sè a farti guadagnare ma il valore del brand da un punto di vista complessivo, il punto centrale rimane quanto ti offre lo sponsor (visto che il contributo matematico della vendita delle maglie è molto contenuto, soprattutto per noi che vendiamo 200 mila magliette all'anno, una cifra molto esigua). 
Bene: Adidas dà allo United 90 milioni, al Real 70, al Bayern 65 (ma Adidas è socio del Bayern Monaco quindi è un discorso diverso), 40 al Chelsea. 
Mi direte voi:"Sì ma noi vendiamo 5,6,7 volte meno rispetto a questi club", vero. È un cane che si morde la coda: Adidas offre poco (20+bonus) perchè noi tifosi compriamo poco. 
Però nessuno vieta ai nostri dirigenti e esperti di marketing di credere anche che il nostro logo valga di più di quella cifra, che è la metà di quanto Puma versa all'Arsenal (40 milioni) e la New Balance al Liverpool (37 milioni).
Non è il brand che punta poco su di noi ma noi che puntiamo poco sul brand e, soprattutto, è lecito credere e sperare di trovare qualcuno che offra più di Adidas. Considerata anche la trattativa impostata male lo scorso anno per il rinnovo

Detto questo, Under Armour è un marchio in netta espansione con un utile che ogni anno è del 10-12% da quando è nata 20 anni fa. Hanno offerto 150 milioni al Real Madrid. Sponsorizzano Curry per 10 milioni/anno. 

Ma anche fosse New Balance, dato per supposto che i nostri credano che la sponsorizzazione Adidas non fosse consona (e lo credo anche io, da ignorante), perchè non provare con un altro marchio?




p.s: dal punto di vista estetico, sono sostenitore Adidas sia per le nostre maglie che per tutto l'abbigliamento casual (credo di avere una ventina delle loro sneakers). Però credo che il lato estetico conti poco, in queste valutazioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> mah..io non capisco la gente...famose dove?Adidas e famosa in Europa diciamo..pero New Balance e gia una legenda in USA...il paese piu ricco del mondo...e poi se discutiamo la qualita...non ce paragone...



Mi chiedo come fa NB a fatturare meno di un decimo di Adidas se in america fosse così avanti...poi in asia non c'è confronto, adidas è il 4° marchio di abbigliamento sportivo in asia, NB sta al 10° posto

Sulla qualità non discuto, NB fa cose ottime, livello nettamente superiore (e costi alti..)..ma qui parliamo di appeal che è un'altra cosa

Il mio sogno sarebbe Converse, marchio leggendario e che punta tutto su novità e giovani..


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, la mia unica speranza è che ci sia una scelta aziendale, una decisa sterzata verso un orientamento ai giovani quindi marchi "moderni" che hanno voglia di investire per crescere e che ci seguono al 100% per creare una nuova tendenza nel calcio.
> 
> Abbiamo fatto un primo passo col passaggio da D&G a Diesel in questa direzione, magari mollarsi con Adidas per passare a marchi che puntano il mercato dei giovani (che dovrebbe essere trainante in asia visto l'età media e a chi si rivolge lì il calcio) può essere un'idea vincente, ma ad oggi ad essere stati mollati siamo noi e questo non può non essere un segnale negativo, significa che sul piatto di meglio non avevamo (o forse solo loro potevano recedere?)..
> 
> ...



ti posso fare una domanda : fra un paio di adidas o uno di new balance ..qualle scegli ? visto che parli di "eleganza"? perche a me adidas fa schifo e ti dico questo onestamente,si non dico che non sono un colosso pero fa comunque schifo.e poi cosa ce di male se quelli li al posto di 20 mil al anno forse ti danno 30-40-50?


----------



## PheelMD (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come fa NB a fatturare meno di un decimo di Adidas se in america fosse così avanti...poi in asia non c'è confronto, adidas è il 4° marchio di abbigliamento sportivo in asia, NB sta al 10° posto
> 
> Sulla qualità non discuto, NB fa cose ottime, livello nettamente superiore (e costi alti..)..ma qui parliamo di appeal che è un'altra cosa
> 
> Il mio sogno sarebbe Converse, marchio leggendario e che punta tutto su novità e giovani..



Converse è gruppo Nike (così come Reebok è gruppo Adidas). New Balance fattura molto meno perchè produce quasi esclusivamente scarpe, Adidas occupa tutti i settori dell'abbigliamento sportivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Converse è gruppo Nike (così come Reebok è gruppo Adidas). New Balance fattura molto meno perchè produce quasi esclusivamente scarpe, Adidas occupa tutti i settori dell'abbigliamento sportivo.



Ma certo che sono aziende diverse, il mio discorso era legato al fatto che non si può dire che in america Adidas "è poca roba" e NB gli sta nettamente avanti..quando Adidas ha vestito per 10 anni l'NBA e veste oggi la NHL..
Il punto non è solo chi ti paga e quanto ma perché un brand forte ti molla..e qui hai detto bene nel tuo precedente intervento

Il discorso Converse era un mio pallino perché le amo, ma è chiaramente un brand che nel calcio non entrerà mai


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> ti posso fare una domanda : fra un paio di adidas o uno di new balance ..qualle scegli ? visto che parli di "eleganza"? perche a me adidas fa schifo e ti dico questo onestamente,si non dico che non sono un colosso pero fa comunque schifo.e poi cosa ce di male se quelli li al posto di 20 mil al anno forse ti danno 30-40-50?



Adidas fa ottimi prodotti non diciamo sciocchezze..e in ambito calcio hanno sempre prodotto le migliori maglie senza ombra di dubbio (vedi la nostra attuale)..
Sulle scarpe non so, io prendo solo Converse, Clarks e Philippe Model quindi non saprei dire.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non possiamo certamente dire di avere oggi il medesimo valore di brand del Real Madrid, ma se Adidas paga oltre 70 milioni di euro all'anno per vestire i blancos, il nostro club merita un jersey sponsor che offra almeno la metà di quel contratto, ovvero anche di più. Siamo invece a poco più di un quarto. L'ennesimo 'regalo' di Galliani e Laura Masi, non a caso allontanata dal club con l'arrivo di Barbara Berlusconi.



Il problema è che Galliani ci ha buttati per terra e Fassone e Mirabelli hanno raschiato ancora di più il fondo con un incompetente come Montella.

Ragazzi il fatto che l'Adidas ci abbia scaricato è gravissimo, ormai non siamo considerati da nessuno. Qui le cose si sono messe male male.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Adidas fa ottimi prodotti non diciamo sciocchezze..e in ambito calcio hanno sempre prodotto le migliori maglie senza ombra di dubbio (vedi la nostra attuale)..
> Sulle scarpe non so, io prendo solo Converse, Clarks e Philippe Model quindi non saprei dire.



diciamo che io lavoro proprio nel industria textile e so la differenza di qualita , adidas per essempio come qualita e zero , parlavo oviamente di scarpe dove fra nb e adidas non ce paragone.poi una cosa che forse la gente non la conosce in Italia , e il fatto che adidas e nike in America hanno cominciato a fare politica e da li le loro vendite sono scadute.
tu mi dici che adidas fa prodotti ok e io ti dico che vive solo dalla publicita che si fanno,per carita non parlo della maglia del Milan , parlo dei prodotti che loro vendono a prezzi stratosferici rispetto al loro valore reale.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma che alternative sono?
> Che delusione, un progetto esaltante che sta crollando a pezzi in pochi mesi...





Crox93 ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> È una roba gravissima, ed ennesima conferma che qui sta andando tutto a p...



Concordo pienamente. 

Purtroppo hanno deciso di dare una Ferrari ad un ragazzo senza patente, e qui si è notata la grande incompetenza dei nuovi membri societari. Detto dall'inizio con questa scelta che se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino..


----------



## PheelMD (10 Ottobre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> diciamo che io lavoro proprio nel industria textile e so la differenza di qualita , adidas per essempio come qualita e zero , parlavo oviamente di scarpe dove fra nb e adidas non ce paragone.poi una cosa che forse la gente non la conosce in Italia , e il fatto che adidas e nike in America hanno cominciato a fare politica e da li le loro vendite sono scadute.



Ma la qualità tessile penso sia molto bassa per tutte le scarpe che rientrano in quel target di vendita di massa. Il successo di Adidas è più dovuto ad una questione "iconica", visto che hanno sempre prodotto delle scarpe popolarissime e modelli storici.


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2017)

Chiunque arrivi, speriamo porti un sacco di soldi e belle maglie.


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come fa NB a fatturare meno di un decimo di Adidas se in america fosse così avanti...poi in asia non c'è confronto, adidas è il 4° marchio di abbigliamento sportivo in asia, NB sta al 10° posto
> 
> Sulla qualità non discuto, NB fa cose ottime, livello nettamente superiore (e costi alti..)..ma qui parliamo di appeal che è un'altra cosa
> 
> Il mio sogno sarebbe Converse, marchio leggendario e che punta tutto su novità e giovani..



NB vende quasi solo scarpe,adidas vende anche orologi


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Ottobre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Ma la qualità tessile penso sia molto bassa per tutte le scarpe che rientrano in quel target di vendita di massa. Il successo di Adidas è più dovuto ad una questione "iconica", visto che hanno sempre prodotto delle scarpe popolarissime e modelli storici.



allora il mio paragone era fra le scarpe adidas e quelle New Balance , a 150 euro diciamo NB e molto meglio , poi se parliamo di abitti allora ti posso dire che Adidas "rapina" la gente altro che qualita . come ho gia detto io sono in questa industria e ti posso dire con certezza che brand come Adidas,Zara,Nike,H&M,Primark ecc ecc usano i piu a buon mercato materiali in Asia e tante volte usano anche bambini da 9-10 anni che lavorano nelle loro aziende in Bangladesh, Sri Lanka ecc ecc.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (10 Ottobre 2017)

Pazienza, vorrà dire che arriveranno più soldi dal nuovo sponsor. Non mi spiego altrimenti la possibilità data ad Adidas di liberarsi da un contratto da 20 mln annui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> diciamo che io lavoro proprio nel industria textile e so la differenza di qualita , adidas per essempio come qualita e zero , parlavo oviamente di scarpe dove fra nb e adidas non ce paragone.poi una cosa che forse la gente non la conosce in Italia , e il fatto che adidas e nike in America hanno cominciato a fare politica e da li le loro vendite sono scadute.
> tu mi dici che adidas fa prodotti ok e io ti dico che vive solo dalla publicita che si fanno,per carita non parlo della maglia del Milan , parlo dei prodotti che loro vendono a prezzi stratosferici rispetto al loro valore reale.



Guarda io scarpe Adidas ne ho avute pochissime, ricordo solo una volta che ho tradito converse per prendere delle sneakers adidas e le ho buttate dopo poco perché erano pessime.
Sull'abbigliamento Adidas invece ha sempre prodotto tute e altro di livello alto per lo standard di quel settore (abbigliamento casual/sportivo di massa), poi non so dire se sulla ricerca siano rimasti indietro..

Il punto è che qui non discutiamo di "qualità"..a me di quello che indossano gli atleti frega poco..parliamo di appeal..Adidas nel calcio è il marchio top, se ti molla vuol dire che il tuo brand non tira più


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2017)

Mi ripeto: incrocio le dita per Under Armor...un marchio che sta subendo una crescita ed espansione assurda, in più fa bella roba super tecnica! Questi soldi ne hanno comunque...e a me Adidas (personalmente) è da un po che aveva stufato


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda io scarpe Adidas ne ho avute pochissime, ricordo solo una volta che ho tradito converse per prendere delle sneakers adidas e le ho buttate dopo poco perché erano pessime.
> Sull'abbigliamento Adidas invece ha sempre prodotto tute e altro di livello alto per lo standard di quel settore, poi non so dire se sulla ricerca siano rimasti indietro..
> 
> Il punto è che qui non discutiamo di "qualità"..a me di quello che indossano gli atleti frega poco..parliamo di appeal..Adidas nel calcio è il marchio top, se ti molla vuol dire che il tuo brand non tira più



io continuo a dire la mia che sono pessimi come qualita e non e una questione di gusto.
pero cosa ce di male se per essempio ti fai sponsorizare da Under e Nb e ti pagano 50 mil al posto di 20 mil ? alla fine sono affari no?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda io scarpe Adidas ne ho avute pochissime, ricordo solo una volta che ho tradito converse per prendere delle sneakers adidas e le ho buttate dopo poco perché erano pessime.
> Sull'abbigliamento Adidas invece ha sempre prodotto tute e altro di livello alto per lo standard di quel settore, poi non so dire se sulla ricerca siano rimasti indietro..
> 
> Il punto è che qui non discutiamo di "qualità"..a me di quello che indossano gli atleti frega poco..parliamo di appeal..Adidas nel calcio è il marchio top, se ti molla vuol dire che il tuo brand non tira più



Ma chi ti dice che la scelta di mollarsi non sia stata bilaterale? Magari abbiamo sotto mano sponsorizzazioni più grosse in termini economici...


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mi ripeto: incrocio le dita per Under Armor...un marchio che sta subendo una crescita ed espansione assurda, in più fa bella roba super tecnica! Questi soldi ne hanno comunque...e a me Adidas (personalmente) è da un po che aveva stufato



concordo con te , Under sono come un giovanne top e Adidas sulla via del tramonto.ho fatto questo paragone perche forse la gente non capisce che Under e veramente un brand in espansione.


----------



## Giangy (10 Ottobre 2017)

Con lo sponsor Emirates quando scade il contratto? Di questo passo è possibile che saluti pure questo come sponsor tra qualche anno... non vorrei avere sponsor di società di scommesse visto che vanno di moda in questi anni. Comunque si Under Armour è ottima come prodotti, però non conosco squadre che hanno questo sponsor in Europa... so che New Balance è sponsor di Liverpool e Siviglia, io avrei provato anche con Puma oltre Nike... ma per altri sponsor di marchi che si dice non è che sarà qualche sponsor sconosciuto come il Porto? Speriamo bene.


----------



## PheelMD (10 Ottobre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> allora il mio paragone era fra le scarpe adidas e quelle New Balance , a 150 euro diciamo NB e molto meglio , poi se parliamo di abitti allora ti posso dire che Adidas "rapina" la gente altro che qualita . come ho gia detto io sono in questa industria e ti posso dire con certezza che brand come Adidas,Zara,Nike,H&M,Primark ecc ecc usano i piu a buon mercato materiali in Asia e tante volte usano anche bambini da 9-10 anni che lavorano nelle loro aziende in Bangladesh, Sri Lanka ecc ecc.



Certo, ma questo discorso può essere generalizzato a tutti i settori. Tanto paghi e tanto hai. Adidas e Nike vendono tantissimo perchè fanno prodotti, più o meno, accessibili a tutti.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Ottobre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> concordo con te , Under sono come un giovanne top e Adidas sulla via del tramonto.ho fatto questo paragone perche forse la gente non capisce che Under e veramente un brand in espansione.



Ma Armor non era anche in lotta con Nike per sponsorizzare tutta l'NBA? Mi pare di si...questi tra un po domineranno il mercato sportivo (o comunque se la giocheranno)


----------



## PheelMD (10 Ottobre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Con lo sponsor Emirates quando scade il contratto? Di questo passo è possibile che saluti pure questo come sponsor tra qualche anno... non vorrei avere sponsor di società di scommesse visto che vanno di moda in questi anni. Comunque si Under Armour è ottima come prodotti, però non conosco squadre che hanno questo sponsor in Europa... so che New Balance è sponsor di Liverpool e Siviglia, io avrei provato anche con Puma oltre Nike... ma per altri sponsor di marchi che si dice non è che sarà qualche sponsor sconosciuto come il Porto? Speriamo bene.



Il Porto ha New Balance.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> io continuo a dire la mia che sono pessimi come qualita e non e una questione di gusto.
> pero cosa ce di male se per essempio ti fai sponsorizare da Under e Nb e ti pagano 50 mil al posto di 20 mil ? alla fine sono affari no?



Verissimo, ma serve una analisi più ampia: se un marchio in espansione ti da un pacco di soldi perché il tuo brand vale più del suo in quel settore è normale, loro contano di crescere in mercato grazie al Milan..se invece un marchio top ti molla significa che secondo loro non gli garantisci nemmeno più la posizione su cui stavi, quindi sei in calo..non è solo questione di soldi ma di prospettiva..sti accordi di solito hanno durata decennale, secondo te Adidas se avesse previsioni rosee per noi ci mollerebbe?

Poi vorrei sapere su che si basa l'idea che chi verrà ci darà 30-40-50 milioni..per me sarà un miracolo pareggiare i 20 di Adidas


----------



## PheelMD (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ma serve una analisi più ampia: se un marchio in espansione ti da un pacco di soldi perché il tuo brand vale più del suo in quel settore è normale, loro contano di crescere in mercato grazie al Milan..se invece un marchio top ti molla significa che secondo loro non gli garantisci nemmeno più la posizione su cui stavi, quindi sei in calo..non è solo questione di soldi ma di prospettiva..sti accordi di solito hanno durata decennale, secondo te Adidas se avesse previsioni rosee per noi ci mollerebbe?
> 
> Poi vorrei sapere su che si basa l'idea che chi verrà ci darà 30-40-50 milioni..per me sarà un miracolo pareggiare i 20 di Adidas



Credo che il problema sia un altro. In Italia non funzionano i nostri marchi, ma nemmeno Juve e Inter, eh. Non c'è la cultura della maglia. Quando sono andato a vedere la partita all'Emirates, ma anche quando sono andato all'Allianz e al Bernabeu, vedevi dentro lo stadio il 90% dei tifosi con la maglia e turisti compresi. Entri, fai visita allo store ed è automatico comprarla: io l'ho sempre fatto. Gli unici che non lo fanno, sono italiani (mi ricordo me lo fece notare un dipendente dello store del Bayern). 
Juve e Inter mantengono i top brand per il semplice fatto che Nike e Adidas per semplice collocazione geografica devono avere un rappresentante.


----------



## Mic (10 Ottobre 2017)

non so, non cerco spiegazioni che non abbiamo ma questa cosa non mi piace. 
Spero che tutto ciò possa diventare positivo passando a nike!


----------



## JohnDoe (10 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma Armor non era anche in lotta con Nike per sponsorizzare tutta l'NBA? Mi pare di si...questi tra un po domineranno il mercato sportivo (o comunque se la giocheranno)



in Us ce una lotta fra NB/UA e Nike , una lotta che e diventata molto dura per la Nike da quando hanno iniziato a fare politica.


----------



## Serginho (10 Ottobre 2017)

I soliti inutili disfattismi senza sapere il perché, chi ha deciso, come cambierà la situazione ecc. Prima si vede quanto guadagneremo da un nuovo contratto e poi si tirano le somme.
Ah già ma falliremo, qualcuno l'ha già detto?


----------



## vanbasten (10 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio a qualche mega marchio cinese



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma chi ti dice che la scelta di mollarsi non sia stata bilaterale? Magari abbiamo sotto mano sponsorizzazioni più grosse in termini economici...



Bé oggi tutti scrivono che la scelta è stata di Adidas..quindi ne deduco che sono loro ad averci mollato


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Ottobre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Credo che il problema sia un altro. In Italia non funzionano i nostri marchi, ma nemmeno Juve e Inter, eh. Non c'è la cultura della maglia. Quando sono andato a vedere la partita all'Emirates, ma anche quando sono andato all'Allianz e al Bernabeu, vedevi dentro lo stadio il 90% dei tifosi con la maglia e turisti compresi. Entri, fai visita allo store ed è automatico comprarla: io l'ho sempre fatto. Gli unici che non lo fanno, sono italiani (mi ricordo me lo fece notare un dipendente dello store del Bayern).
> Juve e Inter mantengono i top brand per il semplice fatto che Nike e Adidas per semplice collocazione geografica devono avere un rappresentante.



Credo sia perché da noi c'è sempre stato molto mercato "nero" delle maglie, poi non ci piace molto vestirci con magliette sportive (a me capita spesso di vedere tedeschi in giro con maglie del bayern o della germania, in america le maglie o canotte NBA spopolano..dimmi te se un italiano invece girerebbe vestito con una maglia del milan o della Juve, al massimo allo stadio..non farei un'accusa il fatto che noi abbiamo più "stile") e non ultima il prezzo, per il consumatore italiano i 100-110€ di una divisa ufficiale sono tanti..per chi ha tenore di vita dal 20 al 30% più alto la stessa cifra è irrisoria..


----------



## PheelMD (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Credo sia perché da noi c'è sempre stato molto mercato "nero" delle maglie, poi non ci piace molto vestirci con magliette sportive (a me capita spesso di vedere tedeschi in giro con maglie del bayern o della germania, in america le maglie o canotte NBA spopolano..dimmi te se un italiano invece girerebbe vestito con una maglia del milan o della Juve, al massimo allo stadio..non farei un'accusa il fatto che noi abbiamo più "stile") e non ultima il prezzo, per il consumatore italiano i 100-110€ di una divisa ufficiale sono tanti..per chi ha tenore di vita dal 20 al 30% più alto la stessa cifra è irrisoria..



Sono pienamente d'accordo, sia per una questione economica che di moda (soprattutto). Per me è oggettivo che gli italiani si vestano meglio, in media.


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Ma speriamo sia Under Armor! Un marchio giovane e in rapida espansione


----------



## patriots88 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Adidas farà pure belle maglie e bla bla.
pero' ci dava na miseria se confrontato ad altre società.
Giusto che si sia chiuso il rapporto.
Di certo non è che firmando un nuovo accordo ci andremo a perdere


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il rapporto tra l'Adidas e il Milan si interromperà a fine stagione. Dalla casa tedesca non arrivano conferme ufficiali ma la Rosea è sicura, il rapporto ventennale tra i rossoneri e l'Adidas si concluderà al termine della stagione 2017-2018.
> I rapporti si erano fatti tesi già durante il closing ma poi una maglietta molto apprezzata e un contratto stipulato con una clausola di uscita da entrambe le parti avevamo fatto proseguire il connubio per la stagione in corso.
> Ma dalla prossima stagione il Milan non sarà più sponsorizzato dall'Adidas.
> Per i rossoneri si aprono due alternative secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, affidandosi a due marchi che in Italia sono poco conosciuti ma che sono in espansione: Under Armour e New Balance.



L'unico modo di valutare razionalmente la notizia è vedere come verrà sostituita Adidas.
Per dire, Under Armour a cifre simili se non superiori non lo vedrei affatto come un passo indietro, anzi.


----------



## King of the North (10 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma questa è una stunzata alla Galliani, soprattutto perché poteva allora subentrare una Nike, che in premier sponsorizza 4 top club (ok che lì il mercato americano è IL riferimento)..
> 
> Aveva, purtroppo, ragione lui?
> 
> ...



Ma un bel "chi se ne frega"? Non avete pensato che il nuovo sponsor potrebbe portare nelle casse più di quanto portava Adidas?


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (10 Ottobre 2017)

Pare proprio che sarà Under Armour il nostro nuovo sponsor. Ad inizio 2018 l'annuncio. E secondo alcuni rumours, offrono 40mln all'anno. Vedremo


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Ottobre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Concordo pienamente.
> 
> Purtroppo hanno deciso di dare una Ferrari ad un ragazzo senza patente, e qui si è notata la grande incompetenza dei nuovi membri societari. Detto dall'inizio con questa scelta che se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Pare proprio che sarà Under Armour il nostro nuovo sponsor. Ad inizio 2018 l'annuncio. E secondo alcuni rumours, offrono 40mln all'anno. Vedremo



Ho letto che vogliono aggiornare lo store ufficiale enorme a Milano e per farlo vogliono sfruttare subito l'immagine del Milan


----------



## ps18ps (10 Ottobre 2017)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Pare proprio che sarà Under Armour il nostro nuovo sponsor. Ad inizio 2018 l'annuncio. E secondo alcuni rumours, offrono 40mln all'anno. Vedremo



bhe se fosse vero sarebbe un ottimo affare per noi. Raddoppieremo il valore rispetto a quello che offriva Adidas, speriamo che sia così


----------



## PheelMD (10 Ottobre 2017)

Letto anche io di contratto con Under Armour da 40 milioni, si parla di ufficializzazione a gennaio.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Ottobre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma *chi ti dice che la scelta di mollarsi non sia stata bilaterale?* Magari abbiamo sotto mano sponsorizzazioni più grosse in termini economici...



Sono dovuto arrivare a pagina 8 per leggere questa (logica) considerazione.
Per il resto il solito disfattismo che si respira di questi tempi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Ottobre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Adidas farà pure belle maglie e bla bla.
> pero' ci dava na miseria se confrontato ad altre società.
> Giusto che si sia chiuso il rapporto.
> Di certo non è che firmando un nuovo accordo ci andremo a perdere



Belle?
Ne avrà centrate 3 negli ultimi 10 anni, forse


----------



## danjr (10 Ottobre 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Under Armour e New Balance?? ma...



Che morti di fame quelli che hanno steph curry come testimonial


----------



## Marilson (10 Ottobre 2017)

Se Under Armor offre 40 milioni, ben vengano. A me piacciono i loro prodotti, sono innovativi e in America tirano tantissimo.


----------



## kipstar (10 Ottobre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Che morti di fame quelli che hanno steph curry come testimonial


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Ottobre 2017)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Letto anche io di contratto con Under Armour da 40 milioni, si parla di ufficializzazione a gennaio.



Per 40 milioni me lo faccio andar bene ma Adidas è di un'altro livello sinceramente


----------

